# ET200. wofür steht die Abkürzung ET?



## mertens2 (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiss, was eine ET200 ist. Ein Kunde fragte mich jetzt was die bedeutung von ET ist. Weisst das jemand. Bitte keine "Ich denke"- Spekulationen, nur fundierte Antworten.

Gruß

cm


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juni 2011)

ich denke: Externes Terminal(modul)


----------



## SoftMachine (2 Juni 2011)

*nichts genaues weiss man nicht...*

Hallo!



mertens2 schrieb:


> Bitte* keine "Ich denke"*- Spekulationen, nur fundierte Antworten.
> Gruß
> cm


 


vierlagig schrieb:


> *ich denke*: Externes Terminal(modul)
> 
> "...das kann man doch alles nachlesen! Lesen muß man können, das ist das Hauptproblem ..."


 
oder Erweiterungs-Terminal ?
oder elektrisches Tableau ?
oder electronical terminalblock ?

Na, ich schätze, es bleibt beim denken, das Nachlesen nützt hier wenig ... 

schau hier:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=40173&Language=de


Gruss


----------



## marlob (2 Juni 2011)

@SoftMachine
Signatur von VL


> ...Humor (äqu. Ironie, Sarkasmus, Spott, Zynismus) ist als solches nicht gesondert ausgewiesen!...


----------



## MSB (2 Juni 2011)

ET = Electronic Terminator

Nachzulesen hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/14780953
auf Seite 4.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SoftMachine (2 Juni 2011)

hi,

gilt das auch noch für S7 ?

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (2 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> @SoftMachine
> Signatur von VL


----------



## MSB (2 Juni 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> gilt das auch noch für S7 ?



Technisch betrachtet: Vielleicht.
Ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist ET heutzutage wohl ein normales Markenzeichen ... ohne besonders technischen Hintergrund.

P.S. Suche mal bei Google nach dem "i" in den div. Apfel Produkten


----------



## SoftMachine (3 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> @SoftMachine
> Signatur von VL


 
Jaja, schon ok....

@ VL:
nichts für ungut !

Gruss


----------

